# Finding Fares



## Travis Hunter (Feb 10, 2015)

If you use your own device can you find fares nearby while you are dropping off your current customer. Thinking of using my own phone going forward.


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

Once you hit "End Trip" you are back online to receive more pings. I don't think it matters if you're using your own device or one provided by Uber.


----------



## Travis Hunter (Feb 10, 2015)

Damn that sux


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Travis Hunter said:


> If you use your own device can you find fares nearby while you are dropping off your current customer. Thinking of using my own phone going forward.


POST # 1 / @Travis Hunter @Omair

Hello and Welcome to the UP.Net
Forums, your complete source of
information on the TNC experience,
in general, and #FUBER specifically.

PLEASE READ EXTENSIVELY from these
170,000 Posts & Replies for therein lies
The Wisdom and answers to all Your
Questions.

Despite "on boarding" over
305,000 Drivers (NEVER "Partners")
since July 2012 ONLY 162,000 remain.
THAT includes people that complete
as few as ONE JOB PER WEEK! WEAK!
How? Why? WTF!?!

Emperor Asshat 1st has taken a Great
Concept and nearly destroyed it and
his Drivership in only 2.5 years. HUH?Experts/Pundits promise a $40 Billion
IPO sometime in the next 2-7 months.
Single-minded Avarice has fueled his
Bestial Enterprise and resulted in the
6th Most Hated Co. in America Title.

So, read, learn and earn. Maybe. USE
#FUBER. Don't let #FUBER use you.
Rely on Fellow Members and show
appreciation by "Liking" their content.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Travis Hunter said:


> If you use your own device can you find fares nearby while you are dropping off your current customer. Thinking of using my own phone going forward.


I thought about getting rid of the Uber device, but I couldn't find a data plan that was less than the $10 a week fee. In most cases, it would have run me $20 more a month. Although I was fortunate enough to snag an unlimited plan when I first acquired an iPhone, I find it to my advantage to have a separate device for other uses. I can also utilize the rider app to see the areas I don't or need to be in.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

I have T-Mobile, $34/month after all the fees, 5GB data 4G LTE, unlimited with 2G after that.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> I have T-Mobile, $34/month after all the fees, 5GB data 4G LTE, unlimited with 2G after that.


Thanks for the info. I may look into that. I currently have ATT with 2 lines and was hoping to just have one bill to deal with.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Uzcaliber said:


> I have T-Mobile, $34/month after all the fees, 5GB data 4G LTE, unlimited with 2G after that.


dude, that's awesome....howw???


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

Here is the link to Walmart Family T-Mobile : http://www.walmart.com/cp/Walmart-F...89-moduleB021613-lLinkMS_WalmartFamilyMobile/ I signed up last year with my wife, great deal.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

PT Go said:


> I thought about getting rid of the Uber device, but I couldn't find a data plan that was less than the $10 a week fee. In most cases, it would have run me $20 more a month. Although I was fortunate enough to snag an unlimited plan when I first acquired an iPhone, I find it to my advantage to have a separate device for other uses. I can also utilize the rider app to see the areas I don't or need to be in.


Even with an "unlimited data plan" high use will eventually lead to throttling down the account speed. I am not sure how much data UBER ueses on ones own phone, or what slower speed would mean, but I know I did not want UBER on my phone. Never a second thought. Especially running LYFT at the same time.


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

All this for 90 cent fare?
Shame on u guys


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Dany said:


> All this for 90 cent fare?
> Shame on u guys


Gotta control every $ of your expenses. I am still making money where I am.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Even with an "unlimited data plan" high use will eventually lead to throttling down the account speed. I am not sure how much data UBER ueses on ones own phone, or what slower speed would mean, but I know I did not want UBER on my phone. Never a second thought. Especially running LYFT at the same time.


I haven't at this point been throttled as my usage overall isn't that high. However I do also run Lyft. At this point hasn't been a problem, but am aware of what you are talking about.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

PT Go said:


> I thought about getting rid of the Uber device, but I couldn't find a data plan that was less than the $10 a week fee. In most cases, it would have run me $20 more a month. Although I was fortunate enough to snag an unlimited plan when I first acquired an iPhone, I find it to my advantage to have a separate device for other uses. I can also utilize the rider app to see the areas I don't or need to be in.


I have ATT Family plan and just added an Ipad for 10 bucks a month. Average about 25 hours per week driving and just went over 1G usage with only 3 days left in billing period. The $10 Uber charges is a ripoff.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I was running both Uber and Lyft from the same phone (and checking the passenger app on occasion). Didn't have any trouble with data, still under a gig driving 30-40 hours a week. 

Consider Republic Wireless. You buy your own phone then it's $25.00 a month for unlimited talk, text, 3G data. They do it by switching back and forth between wireless when in range, and cell. Can't recommend highly enough!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

PT Go said:


> Gotta control every $ of your expenses. I am still making money where I am.


Gotta stop driving... your not profiting at .90 per mile.


----------

